# Réglisse & Excel [Tricks]



## Regexcel (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

All I can say is wow , you have spent a lot of time with your dogs. I always enjoy seeing someone who loves their dogs and takes time to just have fun with them.
Your video is well done and your dogs are great.

oldhounddog


----------



## Regexcel (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks !!
here's another one , on Excel's illness


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey, I recognize you guys! It's brittanyjadexo on YouTube! I LOVE your videos and your dogs. Westies rule!


----------



## thiefinthenight (Sep 7, 2011)

This is awesome! You are an inspiration!


----------



## Regexcel (Oct 3, 2011)

Great to see you here 
Thanks a lot for the comments , make me feel so proud of my two wests !


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey! I've watched your videos before too! Your Westies are pretty incredible, and you are very very talented. I love your videos! 

(... are you French?)


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Amazing! Those are some well trained dogs. How long has it taken to teach them all of these tricks?


----------



## Regexcel (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks !!
Yes I'm French , but I lived in England (London) for 5 years when I was a kid (from 2 months to 5 years ^^).
Well , Réglisse is going on 11 , I started real training with her when she was 9 ... so two years !
For Excel she just turned two and I started training when she was 8 months.


----------

